
Week in Ethereum by Evan Van Ness – November 30th - jtnichol
http://www.weekinethereum.com/
======
sillysaurus3
Better link:
[http://www.weekinethereum.com/post/168048954553/november-30-...](http://www.weekinethereum.com/post/168048954553/november-30-2017)

